# Preparing for GSD No. 2!



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

So after lengthy consideration and searching, I think I may have found the right GSD to add to the family. My current GSD, Lanee, is 3.5 years old and was a rescue at 9 months old. I've really wanted to get a second GSD not only for myself but also for Lanee as well. So this Saturday I'll travel out to the west side of the state with Lanee and my partner to meet Rogan, this gorgeous 9 month old GSD.

Rogan's last owner was placed into a facility owing to a health condition and tragically could not take Rogan with him. From what I can tell, the GSD Rescue has said Rogan is great all around dog and would do well with Lanee. So we'll see! Pics below!!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

What a handsome man!! Looks bright eyed and friendly  praying it is a perfect match for you and Lanee, and of course him ... He has an adult look to him for only being 9mos,big looking too! 

God bless! 
Misty


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh boy!! Hellooooo Handsome!!!


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Handsome for sure! We got super lucky finding him. We had applied for an older GSD, but after talking with the rescue, felt it wouldn't be a good fit. The rescue then suggested this guy they just took in last week and I ran after him almost lol


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> oh boy!! Hellooooo Handsome!!!


Yup!!

A stunner.


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting! Fingers crossed for a perfect match and a smooth, happy transition. I'm always partial to the dogs with eyebrows


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Really nice looking dog...quite handsome, bright-eyed and mature as others have said.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

what resuce is this? 'cause i want to go get that dog!

congrats!


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Southwest Michigan German Shepherd Rescue. Great people and experience so far. They're very detail orientated and knowledgeable. So far it's been a great experience. So if all goes well on Saturday, Rogan will be coming on home 

Southwest Michigan German Shepherd Rescue - Home

Little more on Rogan though, he is a bit of a chewer (but still being a puppy that's expected) and is wary about strangers approaching on walks more so than he should be. But those are issues that can be resolved I think pretty well. Otherwise, he appears to be great with people in the home, is friendly, playful, and has a good temperament.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He's gorgeous, congratulations. We have a 3.5 year old and an 8 month old. Life is good, sometimes the sheer mass of 2 dogs in the house compared to 1 surprises me. I knew from reading here that play would be crazy and rough and it certainly is. Wouldn't give either up for anything...


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, what a handsome guy!


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very handsome boy, congrats to you!


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you! If all goes well Saturday and we bring him home, I'll put up some new pictures of him and Lanee and talk a little bit more about how it went.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Update: Rogan joins the family! I'll do a new thread soon.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Waffle Iron said:


> Update: Rogan joins the family! I'll do a new thread soon.


OoooooH! Can't wait!
Congratulations!:wub::wild:


----------

